# this is TUNISIA



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

*good morning Tunisia*


Tunis in the Morning by Saif Alnuweiri, 
Good morning Tunisia by renetka, 
a morning at La Marsa, Tunisia by darmasan, 
Seashore of Gammarth, Tunisia by darmasan, 
One Morning in Tunisia by [email protected], 
The Place de la Kasbah at sunrise, Tunis, Tunisia by iancowe, 
One Morning Going for fishing by [email protected],


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

corredor06 said:


> Very good pictures Tunisia is a nice country and great place to visit.


vous serez toujours le bienvenu  you are always welcome !!


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

Tunisia - sunrise on Chott el Jerid by Agnieszka Piatkowska, 
Habib Bourguiba Mausoleum in Monastir by m.mate, 
Moonlight by m.mate, 
Yasmine Hammamet , Tunisia by albatros11, 
Welcome to paradise by renetka,
Starting the engine at sunrise by Bev Mason, LRPS,


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

Tunesien Kartago IMG_4633 Cathédrale Saint-Louis de Carthage by thomas rassloff, 
Zitouna moskee - Tunis - Tunesië by westher, 
Sidi Bou Saïd by Fatfout, 
Tunis DSC_7309 by cjb22, 
Tunis DSC_7314 by cjb22, 
Tunis DSC_8066 by cjb22, 
Tunis Medina DSC_8354 by cjb22, 
HDR in Tunis Medina by cjb22, on Flickr


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

tunisia 3 by S. Kraft,


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

Tunis by ccr_358, 
Boutiques à Sidi Bou Saïd by Yo-24, 
Boutiques à Sidi Bou Saïd by Yo-24, 
Land ho! by Johnny [Shakedown], 
Café des Nattes by Johnny [Shakedown],


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Congratulations for the pacific and democratic elections!


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

MalaMan said:


> Congratulations for the pacific and democratic elections!


thank you :cheers:


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

Tunis, Avenue Habib Bourguiba by Yogi58, 
Tunisian Balconies by gr33ndata, 
Kairouan Mosque by gr33ndata, 
sailing at pink flamingo island by xavier Perea, 
Life on the beach, Sousse by TomekY,


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

Tunisia mountian oasis by AndrejStojs, 
Tunisia mountian oasis #2 by AndrejStojs, 
Tunisia mountian oasis waterfall by AndrejStojs, 
Roman Coloseum by AndrejStojs, 
Tamerza Palace by Dag Endresen,


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

People in Tunis by °Emiliano°, 
In the market by °Emiliano°, 
Students playing guitar by Bellyglad,
Biking in Tunis medina by Bellyglad,


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

Tunisia: Hammamet - Sept 2010 by covboy2007, 
ILoveTunisia - Hammamet sunset by @Atriki,
Hammamet 2011-August - 002- by Tunisia-Photos-III, 
Tunisia: Yasmine Hammamet - Sept 2010 by covboy2007, 
North Africa American Cemetery and Memorial by khowaga1, 
Tunis by khowaga1,


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

Marche Central, Tunis by khowaga1, 
Marche Central, Tunis by khowaga1, 
The Bay at Sidi Fredj by khowaga1, 
The Amphitheatre at Jem by khowaga1, 
Mahdia by khowaga1, 
Boats by khowaga1, 
Villa du Zodiaque (Mussolini's Villa) by khowaga1, 
Bou Qarnein by khowaga1, 
Raise the Bench! by O'BR,


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

Djerba - Olives en cours de fructification by Beyday, 
Djerba - Pêcheur à l'épervier by Beyday, 
Djerba by justi92,


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

Vue aérienne du projet de la Sebkhat Ariana à Gammarth by Tab59, 
Panoramique Avenue Mohamed V, centre de Tunis by Tab59, 
Panoramique Cité Olympique de Tunis by Tab59, 
Lac Ichkeul à coté de Bizerte by Tab59, 
Tunisia - The Green by scb.mypics,


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful Pics! thanks Ezin


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

sumer urmiyeli said:


> Beautiful Pics! thanks Ezin


not at all :cheers: i will keep you up


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

Pastorale by Altruisto, 
L'autre rive- the other bank by Altruisto, 
 New world- le nouveau monde by Altruisto, 
La petite maison dans la prairie by Altruisto,


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful Tunis Watch Tower...kay:


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

Linguine said:


> beautiful Tunis Watch Tower...kay:


 :cheers: its our big ben :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

IMG_0064_Tunis by dominiquephotos, on Flickr


IMG_0072_Tunisie by dominiquephotos, on Flickr


IMG_0106_Tunisie by dominiquephotos, on Flickr


IMG_0084_Tunis by dominiquephotos, on Flickr


IMG_0088_Tunisie by dominiquephotos, on Flickr


IMG_0087_Tunisie by dominiquephotos, on Flickr


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

IMG_0105_Tunisie by dominiquephotos, on Flickr


IMG_0033_Tunisie by dominiquephotos, on Flickr


Tunis medina, Tunisia تونس العاصمة, المدينة القديمة by maykal, on Flickr


Le Kef, Tunisia تونس الكاف by maykal, on Flickr


Bizerte, Tunisia تونس بنزرت by maykal, on Flickr


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

Tunis by cosmo45, on Flickr


Tunis by cosmo45, on Flickr


Sidi Bou Said by cosmo45, on Flickr


Tunisia - Elections 2011 by European Parliament, on Flickr


L'entrée du centre commercial Le Palmarium qui donne sur l'Avenue Habib Bourguiba de Tunis by Tab59, on Flickr


Le théatre municipal de Tunis by Tab59, on Flickr


Vue aérienne de Tunis by Tab59, on Flickr


Finale de football, aller, de la CAF entre le CA et l'équipe marocaine MAS, le 19 novembre 2011 à Radès by Tab59, on Flickr


Finale de football, aller, de la CAF entre le CA et l'équipe marocaine MAS, le 19 novembre 2011 à Radès by Tab59, on Flickr


Centre commercial TunisCity by Tab59, on Flickr


Mosquée à l'ariana à coté de la route vers Bizerte by Tab59, on Flickr


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

hope you enjoy it :cheers:


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

*tunis downtown*


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

*des manifestations de soutien a tunis*


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

Tunisi by Antonio Ilardo, on Flickr


Medina di Tunisi by Antonio Ilardo, on Flickr


Medina di Tunisi by Antonio Ilardo, on Flickr


Tunisi by Antonio Ilardo, on Flickr


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

Hammamet by Antonio Ilardo, on Flickr


Hammamet by Antonio Ilardo, on Flickr


Medina di Hammamet by Antonio Ilardo, on Flickr


Medina di Hammamet by Antonio Ilardo, on Flickr


Medina di Hammamet by Antonio Ilardo, on Flickr


Hammamet by Antonio Ilardo, on Flickr


Hammamet by Antonio Ilardo, on Flickr


Hammamet by Antonio Ilardo, on Flickr


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

*<3 tunisian architecture <3*


Sidi Bousaid 2 by Eloy Rodríguez


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

*SOUSSE the miami of TUNISIA*


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks for the pics Ezin
how are the Tunisia now after the _arab spring_?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the beautiful updates from Tunisia..


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

Rekarte said:


> thanks for the pics Ezin
> how are the Tunisia now after the _arab spring_?


hi i believe that tunisia is changing now people are getting more conscious and they are expressing more , tunisia needs at most like 5 years to become like European countries , i mean developed country because people are doing their best to fix things and to develop economy and by realizing new projects that can be so beneficial to the country and the Tunisian .


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

Tunisia is a nice country, but i think tourism will collapsing, because the radical islamists and salafis get more and more influences, it would be horrible for the economy and the employmenthno:

I don't want do break a discussion here, but i feel very sorry for this great country.

2 weeks ago a friend of me, he is a secular tunisian journalist, he was beaten up from salafis, and they said that he is a ***** because he is a man allows his sisters to study in university, and studying is haram for womens they said.hno:

This guys my dear friends, are crazy and dangerous.hno:


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

well these guys arent like media say and they are not tunisian , they are from alka'ida of maghreb , so the security in my country are doing their best to abolish these kind of phenomenas  dont worry about tunisia because tunisian are rational enough to let their country a better place !!


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## Ibn_Ziyad (Apr 7, 2012)

ezin said:


>


The building with the Tunisian flag just beautiful :cheers:


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

Ibn_Ziyad said:


> The building with the Tunisian flag just beautiful :cheers:


its the mouradi hotel (L'AFRICA) in the downtown of TUNIS in habib bourghiba avenue .. yes it is beautiful thanks for your comment :cheers:


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Lovely, very nice photos from Tunisia :cheers:


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks for your comment  :cheers:


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

*bizerte <3*


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

*tunis*


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

*zaghouan*


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

ezin said:


> hi i believe that tunisia is changing now people are getting more conscious and they are expressing more , tunisia needs at most like 5 years to become like European countries , i mean developed country because people are doing their best to fix things and to develop economy and by realizing new projects that can be so beneficial to the country and the Tunisian .


I hope for it!:cheers:


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

Beautiful nation , I also have a good friend from there
he told me that over 90 % is middle class and the rest is either rich or poor but there is a risk that the country may be going down hill but the population of Tunisia is not like other arab countires , they are very smart and very well educated , they will not let the country get down in the toilet . great pics , thanks for sharing


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

aaabbbccc said:


> Beautiful nation , I also have a good friend from there
> he told me that over 90 % is middle class and the rest is either rich or poor but there is a risk that the country may be going down hill but the population of Tunisia is not like other arab countires , they are very smart and very well educated , they will not let the country get down in the toilet . great pics , thanks for sharing


thank you man  :cheers::banana:


----------

